# Chris Chambers



## CHRIS CHAMBERS (Dec 3, 2009)

Trying to get in touch with Chris Shone. 
Chris ,you tried to contact me a few days ago and like an idiot, I lost your details. If you see this please send details again. Cheers Chris.


----------

